# The Spirit



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure what to think of this movie.  The original teaser trailer certainly didn't make me that excited about it.  The cast is pretty decent:

Gabriel Macht as Denny Colt / The Spirit
Samuel L. Jackson as The Octopus
Scarlett Johansson as Silken Floss
Eva Mendes as Sand Saref
Sarah Paulson as Dr. Ellen Dolan
Dan Lauria as Commissioner Dolan
Stana Katic as Morgenstern
Johnny Simmons as Young Denny Colt
Louis Lombardi as Phobos
Jaime King as Lorelei Rox
Paz Vega as Plaster of Paris
Meeghan Holaway as Holly

Movie is set for a Christmas Day release.  December 25, 2008.

Lots of hot women in the film, so that's always a good thing.  (Damn Eva Mendes is fucking hot.  Easily one of the top 5 sexiest women in Hollywood.)  Jamie King must be having an affair with Miller or something...his films are the only ones she ever appears in.  

The new trailer is a bit interesting, but I still think I would have preferred to see Sin City 2 instead.

Here it is.  Decide for yourself:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4nXEpvHPg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoR6YGYOl08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ethereal (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

It looks cool, as in the directors and cinematographer's style of the film, but I'm still "eh" about it. After Sin City, I dunno if I'm up for another one of these films.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2008)

Scarlett Johansson and Eva Mendes though.  So fucking hot.  If this has any nudity or sexuality in it at all...then this will be a must own Blu-Ray!


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

You want to know something pretty funny? They actually cut off the Mummy III trailer to play this trailer. Everyone was laughing because they thought it was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 20, 2008)

this movie looks awesome

and chee!  sin city was great!


----------



## colours (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish they would've done Sin City 2.

I don't really get this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn't really like Sin City. Too slow or something.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't really like Sin City. Too slow or something.



I agree, and this movie doesnt look that great to me either


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 20, 2008)

I saw the earlier trailer during Ironman, looked interesting to me. Of course I never saw Sin City so, I can't really compare or anything.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

The trailer I saw was in black and white, but that trailer looks to be in color.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah it must be a newer trailer. I saw the same one your talking about.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn't watch the whole trailer (freakin' youtube started lagging) but it looks really boring. Maybe its just me, but it looks like to much dull, Mary-Sue women with no personality.

I have no idea what the whole movie is about since the trailer didn't give much information. And it doesn't look like it has much action (I want action).

I'm not gonna see this movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Man-whore much, Miller?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

It seems like another version of that current popular show about the mafia or whatnot.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks horrible, way to shit on a quality book.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 23, 2008)

I give this money two thumbs down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know what this is supposed to be based off of, but I'll probably watch it anyway. On DVD.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> It looks cool, as in the directors and cinematographer's style of the film, but I'm still "eh" about it. After Sin City, I dunno if I'm up for another one of these films.


Are you serious? Sin city was a great film...A cult classic.

I guess you have to be a fan of such films. I mean, who cannot like neo noir? I love the graphic novels as well.

The spirit will deliver if you like such movies that are different.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 10, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> It seems like another version of that current popular show about the mafia or whatnot.


lol it is based on a comic strip there buddy.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 10, 2008)

I never read the original comic but I heard it got really good after will eisner's ww2 service.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2008)

New Trailer.  Personally, I think this one looks better.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoR6YGYOl08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright, I'm on board for this one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if Will Eisner had this kind of film interpretation of mind for the comic. . .


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2008)

I dunno. looks cool, but it also looks...............contrived.


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

What do you mean by contrived?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2008)

The Goddamn Spirit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2008)

Scarlett and Eva are attractive.  So I want an R rating with warnings of nudity and/or sexual content.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 3, 2008)

Loved the new trailer. The freakin Octopus has 8 of everything... _everything_


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

Ack, I didn't mean contrived. I meant conceited.

I dunno, if you're a fan of the comic, does the style of this film look like what the comics presented?

Or is it coincidense that Miller is using a similar style of Sin City here?

Something about the marketing bugs me. The sexuality seems overdone like mad crazy. I mean, damn, I'm cool with some noir touches but this looks like its going over the edge. The dialogue also doesn't seem very slick or cool. In fact, it all looks kind of cliched. 

From what I've read about the Octopus(who Jackson plays), you never see his face. He looks pretty scary from what I hear. Yet Samuel jackson is just.........Samuel Jackson. Awesome, but I'm getting tired of watching the same type of performance from him. It works if he is given cool dialogue, but if his dialogue is as cheezy as everyone elses from the trailer........

Remember, trailers usually show the coolest things about a movie. It is catchy, but I'm worried.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ack, I didn't mean contrived. I meant conceited.
> 
> I dunno, if you're a fan of the comic, does the style of this film look like what the comics presented?


Not. really




> Or is it coincidense that Miller is using a similar style of Sin City here?
> 
> Something about the marketing bugs me. The sexuality seems overdone like mad crazy. I mean, damn, I'm cool with some noir touches but this looks like its going over the edge. The dialogue also doesn't seem very slick or cool. In fact, it all looks kind of cliched.


Welcome to the All-Star Batman & Robin era Miller. This movie will have everyone's personality cranked to 11.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 8, 2008)

Will Eisner's The Spirit will be hitting theaters this christmas aren't any of you planning to see it?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CPyav6hQlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 8, 2008)

I am of course. I pity the fools who don't know the Spirit.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 8, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I am of course. I pity the fools who don't know the Spirit.



Including by the look of it Frank Miller


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2008)

Renting it. I can only go to the theatre once this month and I've been wanting to see Curious Case of Benjamin Button ever since I saw the teaser trailer.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm definitely seeing it the day after. Makes me think of A Christmas Carol with the Ghost of Christmas Past. I'm thinking of the Muppets adaptation of it, of course.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 8, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Milly (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks pretty good...

The only thing I'm worried about of this movie is Sam Jackson's performance as Octopus (The Villain), I believe after The Dark Knight in 2009 for every actor that wants to be supervillain for the flick they should absolutely watch Heath Ledger's performance as The Joker and just learn from it. 

I'm absolutely tired of generic performances of supervillains after seeing Dark Knight, hopefully the love story between The Spirit and Sand Saref can maybe steal the movie.

Scarlett Johansson and Eva Mendes= Goddamn!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2008)

Milly said:


> Looks pretty good...
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about of this movie is Sam Jackson's performance as Octopus (The Villain), I believe after The Dark Knight in 2009 for every actor that wants to be supervillain for the flick they should absolutely watch Heath Ledger's performance as The Joker and just learn from it.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ He is not pleased.

But yeah, I'm most likely going to try and see this movie.  If none of my friends are willing to go, I won't bother.  Benjamen Button looks way better.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2008)

Milly said:


> hopefully the love story between The Spirit and Sand Saref can maybe steal the movie.



Frank Miller + Love Story = 

Watch the love stories in Sin City to see how the one in The Spirit will play out.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Benjamen Button looks way better.



My kind of man.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Frank Miller + Love Story =
> 
> Watch the love stories in Sin City to see how the one in The Spirit will play out.



Hmmm *pauses and thinks*, well...


----------



## Teerack (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the movie looks awesome, and cliche i love cliche!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 9, 2008)

@Taleran; I think that after TDK came out with Heath's recent performance, a generic performance doesn't seem acceptable.  Once you have a taste of quality everything seems bland in comparison.


But on topic, I am going to rent this, I'll have to admit Sin City was enjoyable.  I loved the way they shot the whole movie in glossy black and white with a hint of color here and there.  Sin city's villain was gross and damn evil.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 9, 2008)

But then you'll be making Heath's performance the generic one. Anyway every villain is not the same. The Octupus is not the same as the Joker, I see no reason why Sam should emulate Heath. Of course you'd want a quality performance, but just watching Heath won't get you to perform better.


----------



## keiiya (Dec 9, 2008)

Samuel L. Jackson as the arch-enemy worries me and I don't think I have seen enough stuff with Gabriel Macht in it to know how good he is. Still I am looking forward to seeing it when it gets released.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2008)

keiiya said:


> Samuel L. Jackson as the arch-enemy worries me and I don't think I have seen enough stuff with Gabriel Macht in it to know how good he is. Still I am looking forward to seeing it when it gets released.



Arch-enemy think know forward released!


----------



## keiiya (Dec 10, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 10, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> @Taleran; I think that after TDK came out with Heath's recent performance, a generic performance doesn't seem acceptable.  Once you have a taste of quality everything seems bland in comparison.



Not every villain is The Joker.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Not every villain is The Joker.



My thoughts exactly. Heath Ledger did a great job as the Joker, and it worked for that character. It wouldn't work for a villian like Darth Vader or even a character like Bob Ewell.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 11, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> But then you'll be making Heath's performance the generic one. Anyway every villain is not the same. The Octupus is not the same as the Joker, I see no reason why Sam should emulate Heath. Of course you'd want a quality performance, but just watching Heath won't get you to perform better.





mystictrunks said:


> Not every villain is The Joker.



I never said they should emulate the joker.  I was referring to Heath's *performance* as an actor in the dark knight.  I rarely get to see an actor with that amount of dedication to his role.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm watching, whenever it comes out here.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I never said they should emulate the joker.  I was referring to Heath's *performance* as an actor in the dark knight.  I rarely get to see an actor with that amount of dedication to his role.



then you haven't watched enough movies/tv


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2008)

About one week until it comes out, I think I'll see it the day after.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

From the trailers I've seen it can either be awesome or ridiculously idiotic.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll watch anything Frank Miller.

Gonna see this early Jan.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll see this for two reasons.  Eva and Scarlett.  They both look hot in all of the trailers too...so that's a good thing.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 18, 2008)

Cant Wait, Looks Badass


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Has a 33% so far.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 20, 2008)

So it's basically All-Star batman and Robin the movie?

Yes!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

lol, I want to see it, but probably will see Valkrye instead.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

I have no interest in Valkyre. I don't get the hype over it, it's actually really irritating.

*hates Tom Cruise with a passion*


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Has a 33% so far.



Well techniquely this is Frank's debut directing, so you can't really blame him.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Most of the people say its superb directing, it's just his writing that's horrible.

And frankly, being his debut isn't an excuse for it being awful.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> I have no interest in Valkyre. I don't get the hype over it, it's actually really irritating.
> 
> *hates Tom Cruise with a passion*


Tom Cruise is awful.  I hate him as an actor and I hate him personally.  The reason I hate him personally is because he's the most controlling person in the world.  Katie is totally miserable with that dude.

As for Valkyrie.  I have heard that it's lousy.  Apparently people were laughing at serious scenes during the movie.  Tom Cruise doesn't even try to use a German accent.  

More Cruise bashing.  Does anyone remember this?  Hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCdK25VAhq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> From the trailers I've seen it can either be awesome or ridiculously idiotic.


Read All-Star Batman and you'll see why everyone in the world thinks the latter.


Chee said:


> I have no interest in Valkyre. I don't get the hype over it, it's actually really irritating.
> 
> *hates Tom Cruise with a passion*


as much as I dislike Tom Cruise.  The story of Stauffenberg is one I've always truly wanted to see on film, so I'm definitely going in spite of Tom.


Chee said:


> Most of the people say its superb directing, it's just his writing that's horrible.
> 
> And frankly, being his debut isn't an excuse for it being awful.


Frank Miller can not longer fucking write.  Guy should get off the bottle.




> Tom Cruise doesn't even try to use a German accent.



lots of actors don't try, hell Sean Connery is not an actor, he plays Sean Connery in every movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

The thing about Valkyrie I hate the most is how its beefed up in a Hollywood sense as an action flick. Most WWII movies focus more on the humanity and the sickening aspect of concentration camps, etc. This movie just...lacks humanity from what I've seen in the trailers, in my opinion.

And yea, I remember that. Tom is so freakin' weird, smiles at first and then he goes on forever holding the dude's hand and confronting him over a practical joke.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

but Stauffenberg's story doesn't involve any of that's stuff, he's a german officer who decides to help stage a coup against Hitler.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2008)

Valkyrie looks terrible.  I will wait and see Defiance in January when I am in the mood for that type of flick.

I'm not sure "The Spirit" will be all that good either.  But I might give it a look.  Is it Rated R?


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea, I really wanna see Defiance. Isn't it limited release though? 

It's PG-13.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> but Stauffenberg's story doesn't involve any of that's stuff, he's a german officer who decides to help stage a coup against Hitler.



And yet he's still a human.



> Valkyrie's across-the-board miscasting (and accompanying one-note performances) doesn't do the story any favors, but then again, neither does Christopher McQuarrie and Nathan Alexander's script,* which skimps on character relationships and motivations*—aside from implausibly casting every other Nazi party member as a closet Hitler hater—in favor of configuring the tale as a straightforward thriller.
> 
> From:



Which is my biggest point. They pushed aside the humanity in WWII for a cardboard cutout Hollywood movie.

I love this guy! 



> Vee hav to keel Hitla!" declares German Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg (Tom Cruise) in Valkyrie, except that, *thanks to director Bryan Singer's decision to forgo country-specific accents, the statement comes out in the familiar English voice of Tom Cruise.* Such an approach couldn't be more ill-advised, as the result is a Deutschland-set saga in which it seems like an American actor and his band of British costars (Kenneth Branagh, Bill Nighy, Terrence Stamp, Eddie Izzard, and Tom Wilkinson) conspire during WWII to overthrow Der Führer and restore honor and dignity to the Fatherland, a situation that stymies, to the point of embarrassment, serious engagement with the breakneck espionage action.
> 
> Alas, incongruous vocal intonations aren't even the most significant problem plaguing Singer's film, what with Cruise—missing a hand and saddled with an eye patch, making him seem like a National Socialist pirate—*apparently engaged in a contest against himself (and cinematic history) to see how long he can hold the same, intensely resolute expression, and the answer unfortunately turning out to be 120 minutes.*



But back to The Spirit. >_>


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2008)

That's not good.  With all of the hot females in the movie...I was hoping for an R Rating.  300 and Sin City were both rated R weren't they?  Miller is stupid if he's trying to appeal to a different demographic.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

They probably wanted a bigger audience AKA little boys.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

Miller has lost everything that ever made him interesting, it's sickens me.  I'd rather remember him as he used to be.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 20, 2008)

Fuck it. I'll just re-read the strips.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 20, 2008)

And I thought this movie kinda interesting.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 21, 2008)

Whoa wait, wtf? PG-13? Damn I was pretty sure I saw an R rating during the commercials, but I rechecked and what's this? PG13...


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 23, 2008)

I want to see this so badly .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyway, I want to see Valkrye because

-The trailer interested me.
-I like Tom Cruise(even though he's kind of wierd, I've yet to see a movie that I didn't like him in......except for that fantasy he did when he was younger(Legend I think), but that's mainly cause of the dialogue.
-I like the supporting cast too.
-I like the director. The only misfire of his that I've seen is "Superman Returns", which I didnt think was terrible(but considering it followed two of the dumbest sequels in history, it can't be all that terrible).

The reason why I want to see it more than spirit is that Spirit looks WAY too much like "Sin City". I liked "Sin City", but I get the feeling that ripping off that style is going to be uber annoying. But I might see it next week.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

> And yet he's still a human.


sure.  But seriously he wants Hitler dead because he got them into a terrible war that when lost would cause Germany to suffer terms that they feared would make Verssaille look like nothing.  hell the movie is pretty much just on the day of the plot, any big emotion would feel shoehorned


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2008)

The Spirit should be PG-13. It has no reason to be violent or explicit in sex/nudity.

I'm bugged when movies that should be R go with PG-13(Prom Night), but don't often see the point of making a movie that can easily be PG-13 into an R.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 23, 2008)

Rukia said:


> More Cruise bashing.  Does anyone remember this?  Hilarious.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCdK25VAhq4[/YOUTUBE]



OMG LOL I DO!!!

i am so going to see the spirit.
looks fuckin badass.
i am also gonna draw a picture of the spirit..
posting it on NF soon


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, I really wanna see Defiance. Isn't it limited release though?
> 
> It's PG-13.



FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!  

And here I thought I was gonna see a good movie on Christmas day 

Oh well I guess I,ll just enjoy my Christmas presents on Christmas day


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 24, 2008)

So I just came back from watching the spirit today, it was entertaining.  It's as I expected, it didn't blow me away but it didn't disappoint.  I'll list some pros and some cons if your interested.

+awesome visuals, modeled after sin city but it actually is distinguishable from sin city.  Easily the best part of the movie.
+entertaining action, over the top and animated.
+story was pretty good, not great but it held my interest.
+cool characters, octopus was . . . weird, spirit is a badass womanizer, and the rest were pretty good.  It went more in depth on the characters than I was expecting.

-Slow paced, some parts dragged on.  Same problem I had with sin city, they had people standing around just thinking.  Not a bad thing for everyone, but as a casual movie goer it was slower than I would've liked.
-Dialogue.  This movie is a cheesefest, I can't believe some of the line's they actually put in this movie, it sounded like it was copied word for word out of a comic.  However, I find it forgiveable because it was funny at times.

All in all, I'd probably give a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!
> 
> ...



BENJAMIN BUTTON.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2008)

I made this same thread, about a month ago and it was much more comprehensive.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I made this same thread, about a month ago and it was much more comprehensive.



Oh well               .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, this movie was unexpectedly bad. I know Samuel L. Jackson's a good actor, but he was practically _not funny_ at all in this whenever he delivered cheesy jokes (and his disgust for brown eggs or w/e). The only thing that saved this movie were the visuals and that was it.

Can't wait for Sin City 2 to redeem Miller back now...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

> unexpectedly bad



this doesn't make sense, does this mean someone thought this wouldn't suck?


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't think it would be too bad when I saw the first few trailers Although my expectations kinda went down after seeing some of the latest trailers/ads. But I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> this doesn't make sense, does this mean someone thought this wouldn't suck?



If that was true, I wouldn't had a hard time getting seats at the premiere  Obviously...not everyone had read the comic book series (including me) so one would expect this to deliver like Sin City and 300. 

After looking through the trailers, I did not find one bit funny at all when the actual movie was supposed to have cheesy humor. They all made it seem like it'll be an action movie (but it hardly had much action). Like Sin City, I thought it would've been hard and gritty but it never was. Even Sin City had better jokes than this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> If that was true, I wouldn't had a hard time getting seats at the premiere  Obviously...not everyone had read the comic book series (including me) so one would expect this to deliver like Sin City and 300.
> 
> After looking through the trailers, I did not find one bit funny at all when the actual movie was supposed to have cheesy humor. They all made it seem like it'll be an action movie (but it hardly had much action). Like Sin City, I thought it would've been hard and gritty but it never was. Even Sin City had better jokes than this.



I started to go see it until I saw all the people talking about how bad it was. I was a little weary of it at first too.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 27, 2008)

Sounds like I'm the only one who actually enjoyed it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> After looking through the trailers, I did not find one bit funny at all when the actual movie was supposed to have cheesy humor. They all made it seem like it'll be an action movie (but it hardly had much action). Like Sin City, I thought it would've been hard and gritty but it never was. Even Sin City had better jokes than this.



That's the joke.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Soooo bad 
I mean soooo bad it actualy breaks dementional materia of bad and become something new


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, The Spirit, you were so bad, you weren't even enjoyable. All you had was eye candy and that was it. 
I lawl'd at the 'hard-boiled' cop plot since there wasn't any grit to it.
I lawl'd at the teenage romance which had no satisfying conclusion.
And I especially lawl'd at the immoratality plot which took far too long to get moving and by the time it did pick up, the movie was over.

So, good job Miller! You can write comics, but you can't direct. It's a hard job.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

I actually liked it. I knew what I was expecting, a campy film noir wannabe kind of film and that was exactly it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I actually liked it. I knew what I was expecting, a campy film noir wannabe kind of film and that was exactly it.



Oh, Chee...
Don't make me lose confidence in you as well. I think Scarlett Johanson had the best role as the sarcastic assistant, but other than that, nothing.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I'm getting the feeling that Miller meant for the film to be cheesy and it was good cheese. I had fun with the movie, I thought those idiotic henchmen were hilarous.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Well, I'm getting the feeling that Miller meant for the film to be cheesy and it was good cheese. I had fun with the movie, I thought those idiotic henchmen were hilarous.



Well, I got the feeling that Shumacher meant for "Batman and Robin" to be cheesy.....and well, it did that right!(In fact, all the Batman movies to this point were like this)...

*sigh* I might have to wait till DVD. Frost Nixon will probably be top priority next week.

jeez, looks like my "Day the earth stood Still" review will be up in my sig for awhile......


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

It was good cheese though. 

There wasn't any nipples on suits in sight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

"Good Cheese" is painfully subjective. Personally, I hate cheese. It was my main issue with Burtons batman flicks(even though i liked them), it's why I didnt care for those Fantastic Four movies, and especially those 2 Schumacher batman movies.....

Anyway, from what I hear, the plot sucks. Still, my expectations for this movie havent changed. I still kind of wanna see it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea, the plot ain't so hot. That typical immortality thing.

Eh, I love Kill Bill and that was kind of cheesy. Really depends on how its done for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah but I didnt really enjoy the cheese elements(the "silly rabbit" line). It depends how much it dominates the movie.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

I stand by my opinion that Frank Miller should never write anything ever again


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea, I wouldn't want him to write again either, but I thought it was entertaining. No where near my favorite films this year.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I stand by my opinion that Frank Miller should never write anything ever again



Miller is imitating a bad writer imitating Miller.

It's post-comics or something.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

the man has lost it, I thought his crazy drunken writting came out great in Sin City but when he decided to do Batman again it just crashed and burned


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

How were the chicks in The Spirit?  Were Eva and Scarlett hot?  Is it worth seeing the movie just for them?


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked  their outfits...but that's because I'm a girl.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 29, 2008)

Rukia said:


> How were the chicks in The Spirit?  Were Eva and Scarlett hot?  Is it worth seeing the movie just for them?



Eva showed her ass nuff said I nutted myself.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2008)

I was only gonna watch the movie because Gabriel Macht is so hot, shame I'll wait to rent it then. Anyway I figured it was crap after I saw him fight people with snowballs.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I was only gonna watch the movie because Gabriel Macht is so hot, shame I'll wait to rent it then. Anyway I figured it was crap after I saw him fight people with snowballs.



If you think that's bad, wait until you hear about the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



immortality


 plot.


----------



## juujuu (Dec 31, 2008)

I still haven't seen it but I want too. XD


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

juujuu said:


> I still haven't seen it but I want too. XD



Wait to rent it then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Eva showed her ass nuff said I nutted myself.


Hmm.  I think I would rather see Scarlett's ass actually.  Doesn't Eva show off her ass in every movie?

Regardless, I will probably see this during the weekend.  It's a 4 day weekend...and nothing new that interests me is coming out.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

I hate Eva. I was about to see Bedtime Stories because at least that has Guy Pearce, but I decided to see this instead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Is Scarlett a good character at least?  I'm sure she at least made her role a little fun.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

She played a sarcastic side kick. Sorta like Harley Quinn without the funny I suppose.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn.  I wish those Harley Quinn = Kristen Bell rumors had been true.  That would have been sweet.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Anything with Kristen Bell would please you.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> Anything with Kristen Bell would please you.


Not entirely true.  I admit that Pulse was lousy.  Not even Kristen Bell's stellar performance could save that movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Never seen it. Then again, never seen any of Kristen Bell's movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2008)

I actually found this really cheesy and funny, I feel like I got my 7.25's worth out of it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 31, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I actually found this really cheesy and funny, I feel like I got my 7.25's worth out of it.



$7.25?! Where do you get your movies for so cheap? I paid 9 bucks!


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine was around that same price, I went during matinee hours. It's usually 9 bucks though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> $7.25?! Where do you get your movies for so cheap? I paid 9 bucks!



I went last night at 9, its always that price where I go... Matinee is like 4 something...


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I went last night at 9, its always that price where I go... Matinee is like 4 something...



4 bucks for matinee. So lucky.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> Never seen it. Then again, never seen any of Kristen Bell's movies.


I'm surprised you haven't seen Forgetting Sarah Marshall.  It was the #1 reviewed comedy from 2008.  As a matter of fact...it deserves to be in the best 2008 movie discussion since it had a good balance between critical acclaim and box office gross.

$7.25 is damn cheap.  I assume that it's not a very nice theater.  Non Stadium seating?  Does the theater have carpet?  I hate concrete theaters...the floor is always sticky.  My theater costs $9.75 for non matinee.  It's a nice theater though...so it's not a big deal.

Do any of you guys buy weird food when you go to a movie?  I will buy popcorn and occasionally candy; but that's it.  I'm always stunned when I see someone with a hot dog or nachos at the theater.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

There's a lot of movies that should've been in the best 2008 discussion, those movies were hardly seen though. =\
I was going to rent Sarah Marshall but I keep forgetting to.

I bought nachos last time because I didn't have lunch but it tasted like shit so I ate M&Ms instead. Bull shit nachos were the packaged crap, I like the fresh ones. But yea, I usually buy a soda and some candy and eat my parent's popcorn.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 31, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Do any of you guys buy weird food when you go to a movie?  I will buy popcorn and occasionally candy; but that's it.  I'm always stunned when I see someone with a hot dog or nachos at the theater.



Really? Hot Dogs and Nachos are my usual snacks at the movie theatre. Um...As for the movie itself, I couldn't get into it. Even if it _was_ trying to be funny or sarcastic, it was pretty lame-brained and cheap. The delivery of the comedy could've been so much better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially during the Mittens death scene.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2008)

> II'm always stunned when I see someone with a hot dog or nachos at the theater.



I went to watch Dark Knight and some bitches in front of me were eating fucking Roses, the noise of the wrappers made me wanna strangle them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2008)

Some asshole snuck chips into Wanted and I half way hoped one of the bullets from the movie came out of the screen and killed him.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

I usually only get popcorn mainly for traditions sake   a hot dog only if I missed lunch or if I know for a fact the gang isn't going out for pizza afterwards


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2009)

This movie was in no way good.  The most I could call it is entertaining, but it was pretty bad.  If not for Samuel L. Jackson, I'd label it a failure.  At best, this is a rental, not something to see in theaters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2009)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> This movie was in no way good.  The most I could call it is entertaining, but it was pretty bad.  If not for Samuel L. Jackson, I'd label it a failure.  At best, this is a rental, not something to see in theaters.



See I would disagree, I thought it was funny, some of Samuel L Jackson's lines literally had me cracking up. I think people took this too seriously. Because everyone in our theater was laughing.

I think the interactions between Octopus, his hot assistant, and the henchmen was the best...

And did anyone else think Young San Serif looked better than the older one?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> See I would disagree, I thought it was funny, some of Samuel L Jackson's lines literally had me cracking up. I think people took this too seriously. Because everyone in our theater was laughing.
> 
> I think the interactions between Octopus, his hot assistant, and the henchmen was the best...
> 
> And did anyone else think Young San Serif looked better than the older one?



Well, it was like I said, Samuel L. Jackson was the best thing in the movie.  He and his assistant made it watch-able to me, especially that random samurai scene.  I just think it was more of a rent movie than a theater movie.


----------



## dwabn (Jan 1, 2009)

this movie was so bad at times i laughed my ass off..... one word muffin.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

I loved his henchmen. Especially the one that was a foot and a head mutated together.

"That's pretty darn weird."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> I loved his henchmen. Especially the one that was a foot and a head mutated together.
> 
> "That's pretty darn weird."



What was up with the egg stuff, lmao...

Oh and this line fucking had my friend and I rolling...

"I'm the Octopus, I have eight of everything..."


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

I have no idea where the egg thing came from but Samuel sure did deliever it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

Eisner's Octopus >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cooke's Octopus>>>(infinite)>>>>>>>>SLJ Octopus


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't read the comics so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2009)

I've read some of the comics, the'yre not paticularly great.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 1, 2009)

I enjoyed it.  I wouldn't call it good, but I went in expecting it to suck and just went along with it enjoying the visuals and thought it was worth my time.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Anything with Kristen Bell would please you.


Pfft, anyone who thinks likes that clearly has issues.


Rukia said:


> Do any of you guys buy weird food when you go to a movie?  I will buy popcorn and occasionally candy; but that's it.  I'm always stunned when I see someone with a hot dog or nachos at the theater.



Milk Duds, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

You have no room to talk Mr. Ellen Page. 



Gooba said:


> I enjoyed it.  I wouldn't call it good, but I went in expecting it to suck and just went along with it enjoying the visuals and thought it was worth my time.



Same here.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> You have no room to talk Mr. Ellen Page.


Bah, it's not like I know that she has two movie currently in pre-pro or anything...>_>


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2009)

So resourceful Vono. 

What kinds of movies?


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

it looks good


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2009)

It was amusing, but pretty bad. Samuel Jackson was the only one who was consistantly good. The main dude was on and off. 

The girls were hot though.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It was amusing, but pretty bad. Samuel Jackson was the only one who was consistantly good. The main dude was on and off.
> 
> The girls were hot though.....



Eh, this is kind of how I felt...I might download it when the DVD comes out.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

i heard the women are the only reason to watch this movie


----------



## Catterix (Jan 5, 2009)

The Spirit marks the first time either me or my boyfriend have walked out of a cinema in the middle of a film. The film was just that... dull. It had no energy when trying to engage with its audience. Samuel L Jackson was great, as always, but it's almost hard to tell, given the abysmal peformances surrounding him, unaided by pretty bad direction.

Frank Miller should return to comic books, this film just did not work in the slightest.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, what an awful movie.


----------



## Shintiko (Feb 12, 2009)

Catterix said:


> The Spirit marks the first time either me or my boyfriend have walked out of a cinema in the middle of a film. The film was just that... dull. It had no energy when trying to engage with its audience. Samuel L Jackson was great, as always, but it's almost hard to tell, given the abysmal peformances surrounding him, unaided by pretty bad direction.
> 
> Frank Miller should return to comic books, this film just did not work in the slightest.



Frank Miller should just retire.  He hasn't written any good comics in years either.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Frank Miller should return to comic books, this film just did not work in the slightest.



He never left.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 14, 2009)

It wasn't what I expected it to be...but it weren't bad.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 14, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend would have walked out on it. But we were with a friend of mine who was actually enjoying it... i know right???


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 14, 2009)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Me and my girlfriend would have walked out on it. But we were with a friend of mine who was actually enjoying it... i know right???



Hey, people also enjoy crap once in a while. I know some people who actually enjoyed Daredevil


----------



## Shintiko (Feb 14, 2009)

I enjoyed this movie only because I was expecting it to take itself seriously and then it was so ridiculous I found it hilarious.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard that if you can't capture the audience in the first 5 minutes of the movie, you totally lost them. Apparently Frank Miller was not an experienced director, if any at all, but luckily I had the patience to sit through the most corniest opening scene in the world, and watch a pretty good movie, even well rounded out with only one flaw...he made the main character a pig...a cop...and a womanizing one at that.  Sorry but that is the opposite of a hero to me. Everyone knows cops are pigs and the justice system is corrupted and needs reform so stop trying to make pigs look like hero.

Anyways, back to the movie. What really saved the movie was Samuel L. Jackson's hairdo and hilarious performance along with his sidekick, Scarlett Johansen (sp?) her best performance in a movie, imo. Cinematography was amazing, good storyline, well-rounded, and if you actually watch the whole movie, it is worth your money. Overall 8/10, definitely worth the buck, or am I the only one who can understand it...that and Speed Racer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

Cops are pigs? Seriously, you're joking right?

*looks at rating* Ah, of course you were joking.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 15, 2009)

Kakashi Love said:


> I heard that if you can't capture the audience in the first 5 minutes of the movie, you totally lost them. Apparently Frank Miller was not an experienced director, if any at all, but luckily I had the patience to sit through the most corniest opening scene in the world, and watch a pretty good movie, even well rounded out with only one flaw...he made the main character a pig...a cop...and a womanizing one at that.  Sorry but that is the opposite of a hero to me. Everyone knows cops are pigs and the justice system is corrupted and needs reform so stop trying to make pigs look like hero.
> 
> Anyways, back to the movie. What really saved the movie was Samuel L. Jackson's hairdo and hilarious performance along with his sidekick, Scarlett Johansen (sp?) her best performance in a movie, imo. Cinematography was amazing, good storyline, well-rounded, and if you actually watch the whole movie, it is worth your money. Overall 8/10, definitely worth the buck, or am I the only one who can understand it...that and Speed Racer.



How does one turning point and multiplu cliche subplots warrant an 8? And for the record, Speed Racer was crap.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

Speed Racer was amazing, in the way Transformers was.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

> Everyone knows cops are pigs and the justice system is corrupted and needs reform so stop trying to make pigs look like hero.



Oh jeeze, there are a couple of corrupt cops out there but the majority save the mass amount of the population from real pigs everyday.

Don't go calling 911 when someone breaks into your house, rapes and murders your wife (doesn't matter if you actually have one) and you have no gun to defend yourself.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Speed Racer was amazing, in the way Transformers was.



If you're admitting that they were overbloated cartoons, then I guess. Mostly, they both failed at the story department and put too much empahsis on special effects. I really didn't like the visuals in Speed Racer. It looked like paint thrown up on the screen.

But on the Spirit, it was silly, it had little action, and it was corny. If it was supposed to be a parody, then it failed on the basis of a parody. If it took itself seriously, then it basically failed on all of its parts. I felt like I was watching Tim Story direct a noir film, with everyone talking in exposition, the lack of genuine emotion and the corny jokes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Speed Racer was amazing, in the way Transformers was.



Ewwwwww. Transformers had a bloated script, but the transformers themselves were cool enough for me to call it a passable movie. Speedracer had an even more bloated script, with stylish(but cartoonish) special effects and annoying comedy.

lol, I just watched Casshern and it was the same way, yet I liked it more.....


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> If you're admitting that they were overbloated cartoons, then I guess. Mostly, they both failed at the story department and put too much empahsis on special effects. I really didn't like the visuals in Speed Racer. It looked like paint thrown up on the screen.
> .



That's the point they're both popcorn flicks in the purest sense. Both are supposed to be cool stuff an eight year old kid would like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

I Disagree. do 8 year olds like watching teenage romance, people dying, references to masterbation and soldiers longing to see their newborns?

lol, I guess Speed Racer can get away with that excuse but Transformers was clearly meant for teens/adults.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I Disagree. do 8 year olds like watching teenage romance, people dying, references to masterbation and soldiers longing to see their newborns?
> 
> lol, I guess Speed Racer can get away with that excuse but Transformers was clearly meant for teens/adults.



It's a Bay film, so I'd say....Immature teenagers or wisecracking 10 year olds.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I Disagree. do 8 year olds like watching teenage romance, people dying, references to masterbation and soldiers longing to see their newborns?
> 
> lol, I guess Speed Racer can get away with that excuse but Transformers was clearly meant for teens/adults.



Yes, eight year old kids do enjoy simple romance and violence. They get death by that point and a few of them even get the masturbation jokes. Soldiers missing their family is something that's easy for anyone to understand.


People really underestimate kids.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes, eight year old kids do enjoy simple romance and violence. They get death by that point and a few of them even get the masturbation jokes. Soldiers missing their family is something that's easy for anyone to understand.
> 
> 
> People really underestimate kids.



I dont know. As an 8 year old, I hated movies with romance and doubt I knew what masterbation was. 

Death? Sure, but everyone thought I was messed up(I began watching horror flicks at 5 so.........)

There is a reason they rate it PG-13........


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I Disagree. do 8 year olds like watching teenage romance, people dying, references to masterbation and soldiers longing to see their newborns?
> 
> lol, I guess Speed Racer can get away with that excuse but Transformers was clearly meant for teens/adults.



That stuff doesn't even phase them. They are just waiting for all the cool stuff to happen. It's not until they get older when they realise that stuff in a film.

When the adults laugh, they laugh so it looks like the understand the jokes. They really don't. I did that all the time when I was younger.


----------

